# Chanel Hardware/chains: Does it fade/tarnish over time?



## muppy

Tried searching for a similar thread but can't seem to find one specific to this question...

For those of you who have owned chanel bags over a long period of time, how does the hardware stand up? I'm particularly concerned about those bags with chain handles, like the classic flap, since one would touch the chains quite a lot and inevitably, the moisture from the hands would affect the chains.... Does the hardware tarnish, peel or anything like that even after years? Is there a difference between the gold and silver hardware? 

Thanks so much


----------



## lulilu

Mine has never tarnished.


----------



## sparklyprincess

I've never had a problem with Chanel hardware before. All of the hardware on my bags and jewelry/accessories still look great! My oldest bag is about 10 years old though, so my collection is not too old.


----------



## spylove22

My mom has bags over 20 years old and no tarnish whatsover.


----------



## jmen

ITA.  My first Chanel, a classic, is still looks as good as new.  I got it in the '80s.  I don't carry it daily but the bucket bag I had I schlepped it to work, shopping, everywhere and no tarnish whatsoever.


----------



## addisonshopper

None of the chanels have had the hardware tarnished...


----------



## chanelplz

I certiainly hope not...

But could it rust?


----------



## Claudia

I have a classic Chanel with gold h/w (including chain shoulderstraps) from about 1994............the h/w is still bright and shiney

my mom has Chanels 20 years old and same situation!


----------



## Twinklette

I have a vintage with gold hardware/chain and no tarnishing on mine.  It's just perfect like it was brand new!


----------



## sweet_pees

good to hear that the chains stay shiny, cause i'm planning on keeping my chanels for life!


----------



## jjensen

I really want a black classic flap with gold chain,  my SA said the color does fade away, but not for a long time. Ladies here who have gold chain with your chanel, how's the color on your gold chain?  
Many thanks in advance...


----------



## Regina07

I have some vintage chanel from mid-to-late 80's and their gold hardware still looks good.  I think some of the fading may be due to climate as I've seen bags on ebay were the gold has faded or tarnished.


----------



## Syma

I haven't had any probs with the gold chain and some of my chanels are 3-4 years old. I do store them in their dustbags though.


----------



## kaka28

i had my medium in gold h/w which i bought about two yrs ago and the gold is still shiny.

but one thing i notice is that the caviar leather is softer than my 2005 purchase.


----------



## jjensen

Thanks Regina, Syma, and Kaka, I just got back from Chanel, and i was told that they can replace the chain for $120 if anything happens to it, now i feel better. BTW, the lambskin looks so luxurious, lambskin OR caviar... Gosh, such a hard call.


----------



## Jayne1

Regina07 said:


> I have some vintage chanel from mid-to-late 80's and their gold hardware still looks good.  I think some of the fading may be due to climate as I've seen bags on ebay were the gold has faded or tarnished.


I also have some '80s bags and the colour looks the same to me.

Perhaps the newer chains fade?


----------



## myminilin

I have 3 bags from the late 90s.  None of  them fade...  I think it also depends on how much you use them.  I don't use mine for every day use....


----------



## calisnoopy

^^wow, 120 to replace the chain, not too bad at all

i guess nowdays with the increase in prices every few days (jkkk-but it seems like it) you expect everything to be super crazy expensive

but to answer the OPs question, ive never had problems with my chains, new chain or old chain...tho i tend to keep them in the dustbags and theyre all around 5 yrs old or younger


----------



## joyfishyu

I don't mind the color fading eventually, since it will look more distressed like the gold hardware on reissues. I feel the faded color is the witness of the time passed by, which makes the bag a real classic


----------



## Jazzie

Thanks, I was wondering about the gold h/w.


----------



## jmen

When I used to work 9 to 5 and carried the bag daily, over a long period of time the chain faded (several years)  I'd send the bag in for refurbishing and the chains would come back new.  They replaced them.  The hardware can be replated as well but I haven't had to have the cc clasps redone.  Not a reason to pass on the gold hardware, imo.


----------



## kaka28

lamskin is nice but for a bag to use on a daily basis i will go for caviar. 

plus as mentioned the new caviar is alots more softer than the old one so maybe you will like it.


----------



## fsadeli

will the gold fade? any suggestion how to mantain the gold hardware as i accidentally spray perfume unto it and now i scared it will fading aas time goes by...need advice thanks!!


----------



## fsadeli

anyone?


----------



## babevivtan

It is gold plated, right?


----------



## bagaholics

Hi fsadeli,

One of my 2.55 GH is almost 13 years old now and the hardware is still great, no tarnish whatsoever.  And I've accidentally sprayed perfume on it on several occasions.  

I know some people use some kind of cleaner for the hardware but I'm not sure about the brand, though.


----------



## bagaholics

BTW, for maintenance, I only wipe it with baby wipes (no alcohol content) or just wipe it with clean cloth every once in a while.


----------



## fsadeli

thank you for ur reply bagaholics!! i never know that the maintenance could be so simple!! is it really gold plated? so not those type of gold that easily will tarnish over time?


----------



## absolutanne

Yes it is 22K gold plated. The "W" marking in the left hand corner symbolizes 22K plating. Which is why the gold is soo GOLDEN. Gold plating often tarnishes if the metal is exposed to alot of friction or wear (so if you keep hitting the CC lock on your car or a corner for instance wear will occur)

There is an ongoing discussion about why some Made in France flaps do not have 'W' marking onthe CC lock but that is a separate thread. It is interesting, we are all concerned whether Chanel has put golden brass (like LV) hardware on their cc locks now or if they kept the 22K gold plating because gold's value has tremendously skyrocketed due to the econ crisis here in US.


----------



## joansie

i have several older gst's w gold hw & absolutely no problems...
one must be 10 yrs - one 5 yrs old...my newer ones have silver...
i never knew about them being gold plated - i'll have to look for the "W"...
i never did any type of cleaning on them...
good luck...Joan


----------



## moofoo

Hi all,

Can u all ps advised? I'm really keen to buy a jumbo classic with gold hw, but i'm afraid that the gold will fade/tarnish over time, esp when i plan to use the long for long long time..

For those ladies who already have puchased Chanel with gold hw, can u ps let me know if the gold will fade over time? (Just like LV's gold hw)

Thanks a lot for yr help


----------



## nscwong

It appears to be the case in a vintage of mine.  I just took it to the boutique to ask for change of the hardware.  The bag became new again.


----------



## moofoo

Hi nscwong..may i know if there is any charge for the change of hardware? Also does it take many yrs for the colour to fade away? personally i prefer gold..but just kinda worry that it will fade away in the years to come.....


----------



## nscwong

^They charged me HKD500 for the turnlock.  I'm not sure how long it takes for the gold to fade.  When I got the vintage, the gold had faded already.


----------



## moofoo

that is abt S$100. Quite a good bargain..silver requires less maintenance, i guess...


----------



## nscwong

^you are right in this respect.


----------



## bagtasia

MY vintage XL jumbo has a tarnish on the turnlock. I used a nail file to smoothen it and
it still looks good.


----------



## DD101

I have only one vintage Chanel, and all the gold hw is shiny like new. All my other Chanel bags have silver hr.


----------



## Malinda

I have a vintage lizard mini;  the gold hardware has tarnished (it has not flaked off but rather turned silver from wear).  I think another thread mentioned that Chanel does not replace hardware from gold to silver.  So, I'm hoping that the rest of it changes too, because I prefer silver.  When you see my bag, the change in color does not seem that drastic.


----------



## babyontheway

I just got the vinyl rock in Moskow bag with GHW from 2009 and I have never used it before and it is all tarnished on the handles and logo on front of bag.  It is stored just the way I received it... I contacted SA and she told me this was normal.  I am really bummed!!  Does anyone have any good ideas on how to fix?  Maybe because it is a vinyl bag.....????


----------



## lyrela

I have a med/large classic caviar flap which was bought less than a year ago. 

This afternoon, I took the bag out to inspect and admire it....

And much to my horror, the four metal rings at the top of the flap where the chain straps slide in and out.....are showing signs of tarnish. 

I am beyond upset and unhappy. 

And I can't understand how such a thing could have happened in the first place.....especially coming from a Chanel mummy which checks the weather forecast before taking her baby out. And I don't use it as an everyday bag either, only during special occasions. 

Am definitely going to make full use of the warranty and get this fixed ASAP. If Chanel management refuse to rectify this situation, then I'm going to think twice (or thrice) before I decide to buy another Chanel handbag. 

After all, you'd expect only the best quality and settle for nothing less....with the exorbitant amount of mullah you pay for a Chanel flap.


----------



## pro_shopper

absolutanne said:


> Yes it is 22K gold plated. The "W" marking in the left hand corner symbolizes 22K plating. Which is why the gold is soo GOLDEN. Gold plating often tarnishes if the metal is exposed to alot of friction or wear (so if you keep hitting the CC lock on your car or a corner for instance wear will occur)
> 
> There is an ongoing discussion about why some Made in France flaps do not have 'W' marking onthe CC lock but that is a separate thread. It is interesting, we are all concerned whether Chanel has put golden brass (like LV) hardware on their cc locks now or if they kept the 22K gold plating because gold's value has tremendously skyrocketed due to the econ crisis here in US.


 

^ I remember there was a seperate thread saying that there are several markings on the CC and someone mentioned that it might be different gold plating...was this ever cleared up or is all gold CC's 22k (except the brush metal ones)?


----------



## shinymagpie

pro_shopper said:


> ^ I remember there was a seperate thread saying that there are several markings on the CC and someone mentioned that it might be different gold plating...was this ever cleared up or is all gold CC's 22k (except the brush metal ones)?



Here's the link to documenting cc markings over time. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/documenting-cc-markings-through-time-96562-5.html

I haven't noticed a W marking on any of my vintage bag CCs. There is one hallmark which has 3 lines on it. Perhaps this is interpreted as a W.
_
Chanel mention in their little black care book " _The metal parts of your handbag are gilded with an alloy containing 24 carat gold, which is sometimes sensitive to sea air and the acidity of the skin and may eventually wear off. Clasps, chains and other metal parts can be re-gilded. Ask your Chanel Boutique for an estimate_". I think that pretty much sums it up that it is possible and Chanel acknowledge it. This information comes from my carebook with the black cover and gold edge.

Newer bags, I don't know. I'd leave that for more recent greater minds!


----------



## prisma

No tarnish even after 15 years or more.


----------



## moofoo

pro_shopper said:


> ^ I remember there was a seperate thread saying that there are several markings on the CC and someone mentioned that it might be different gold plating...was this ever cleared up or is all gold CC's 22k (except the brush metal ones)?


Hi all,
I just went Chanel (Singapore) today to order the jumbo flap with gold hw. I causally asked the SA that i read in forum that the gold is 22k plated.She looked very surprised and immediately said NO. She said gold is so expensive now and it's impossible (and this is her first time hearing) that the gold hw is 22k plated....so who is right? is the chain indeed 22k plated?


----------



## shinymagpie

moofoo said:


> Hi all,
> I just went Chanel (Singapore) today to order the jumbo flap with gold hw. I causally asked the SA that i read in forum that the gold is 22k plated.She looked very surprised and immediately said NO. She said gold is so expensive now and it's impossible (and this is her first time hearing) that the gold hw is 22k plated....so who is right? is the chain indeed 22k plated?



If the CC has a goldmark of any kind stamped into it, it means it is plated. Probably only the CC though. The stamp is an internationally recognised standard, although different companies use different designs.


----------



## absolutanne

pro_shopper said:


> ^ I remember there was a seperate thread saying that there are several markings on the CC and someone mentioned that it might be different gold plating...was this ever cleared up or is all gold CC's 22k (except the brush metal ones)?



I think the 22K plating is reserved for the Timeless Classic flaps. Basically all the flaps that are not seasonal. I wouldn't doubt though the degree or quality of the plating has changed throughout the years because gold is so valuable now. I just HOPE they never ever EVER EVER resort to using golden brass (smelly tarnish-prone ugly) brass - like how LV hardware is.

This is not confirmed but solely my opinion about the chains: I don't think the chains are 22K plated, just the CCs. It makes sense to me because the CCs are what the buyer/gawker sees and it serves as the advertisement for the brand. just my opinion. 

I see alot of vintage Chanels that look like they have been worn alot at resale or consignment stores and the gold still looks like bright yellow gold with scratches bc gold is a soft metal but the color stays.


----------



## pro_shopper

absolutanne said:


> I think the 22K plating is reserved for the Timeless Classic flaps. Basically all the flaps that are not seasonal. I wouldn't doubt though the degree or quality of the plating has changed throughout the years because gold is so valuable now. I just HOPE they never ever EVER EVER resort to using golden brass (smelly tarnish-prone ugly) brass - like how LV hardware is.
> 
> This is not confirmed but solely my opinion about the chains: I don't think the chains are 22K plated, just the CCs. It makes sense to me because the CCs are what the buyer/gawker sees and it serves as the advertisement for the brand. just my opinion.
> 
> I see alot of vintage Chanels that look like they have been worn alot at resale or consignment stores and the gold still looks like bright yellow gold with scratches bc gold is a soft metal but the color stays.


 

I have a seasonal flap, the 08 evening star in white patent and the hardware also has a stamp but it is the square stamp. So I guess that the gold plating is on select classic flaps.

I believe that the chains may also be gold plated considering how much we are paying for the bag. If it were coated brass like LV then the chains would tarnish much faster...my LV's from 3 years ago has small tarnish spots. I do think that the chain may be more prone to wear since it rubs when you're using the bag and if the plating wears off then it would tarnish...

moofoo: the Chanel SA's really aren't the most knowledgable sometimes! I asked a SA about the size change in the 227 reissues recently and she had no idea!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Gold (or gold plate) doesn't tarnish much -- think about your jewelry.
As to the plate wearing off .. I am thinking of all the vintage Chanel bags I have seen and I can only think of one that showed through on the chain and it was 25-30  years old!


----------



## shinymagpie

CaliforniaGal said:


> Gold (or gold plate) doesn't tarnish much -- think about your jewelry.
> As to the plate wearing off .. I am thinking of all the vintage Chanel bags I have seen and I can only think of one that showed through on the chain and it was 25-30  years old!



Hi. As per my previous post on this, chain tarnish and plating wear can occur on any metal and Chanel acknowledge this. Climate is a factor, as is use and acidity. Chain bags that go through ring holes are particularly subject to chain wear. The chain sliding through the hole is bound to mark the metal eventually and the plating will wear down. Bags with no chain wear may well have seen very little use in their lifespan, older bags with no chain wear but leather surface wear have had the chains regilded or replaced.  I have a lot of very old bags. Some have chain wear, some do not.
_
Chanel mention in their little black care book " The metal parts of your handbag are gilded with an alloy containing 24 carat gold, which is sometimes sensitive to sea air and the acidity of the skin and may eventually wear off. Clasps, chains and other metal parts can be re-gilded. Ask your Chanel Boutique for an estimate". I think that pretty much sums it up that it is possible and Chanel acknowledge it. This information comes from my carebook with the black cover and gold edge.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

One of mine has. My navy blue patent reissue The chain as well as the clasp have the matte finish wore off. So it looks shiny as well as matte. I called Chanel they said $300+ for new HW. I am kinda bummed because the purse is not that old. It came out a few years ago. 5-6 yrs ago maybe?


----------



## shinymagpie

PurseCrazyGal said:


> One of mine has. My navy blue patent reissue The chain as well as the clasp have the matte finish wore off. So it looks shiny as well as matte. I called Chanel they said $300+ for new HW. I am kinda bummed because the purse is not that old. It came out a few years ago. 5-6 yrs ago maybe?



Oooh. 5 years old. I'd be bummed too! Unless it is a design feature to look old.  Older bags have much more licence to look their age.


----------



## Jenita143

so junction to this question....has anyone had any problems with the leather on the classic straps cracking, peeling, and/or breaking?


----------



## shinymagpie

Jenita143 said:


> so junction to this question....has anyone had any problems with the leather on the classic straps cracking, peeling, and/or breaking?


Good question.

Based on my experience owning lots of very old Chanels ( all the classic straps have the same basic construction of leather stitched and then woven through gold plated chains)


Never seen breaking. 
Have seen curling of leather at the tips of the join (where one bit is lapped over the other in very old bags), 
tiny bit of peeling on some bags on wear points on the chain (eg around holes, at the top of the shoulder point where it can rub) and 
cracking, again from repeated use, oils from hands and everyday life can seep into the natural lines within the leather surface. If it dries out, it would appear to be cracking.


----------



## pws22

Hi there.. I am planning to get a reissue bag with gold HW.. It looked really beautiful the ones i see on the street.. the chains are really golden and shiny. But somehow when i want to purchase one in the store.. the ones the sales show me doesnt look as gold..they look like brass colour to me..(fading gold)

I wonder why is that?
is it because every season the colour of the chains are different? or they become more gold-ie and shiny after you start using it??

many thanks


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ I don't know.  All the 2.55 reissues I've seen & have are brushed gold.


----------



## jescamz

Good to know that the hardwares maintain!

Another score for my chanel aim by year end!


----------



## shinymagpie

jescamz said:


> Good to know that the hardwares maintain!
> 
> Another score for my chanel aim by year end!



Go vintage and you can't go wrong!! Vintage Chanel is glorious.


----------



## chantallee

my vintage chanel backpack chain straps actually turns dull in gold and they actually "algae-ed" at the back of the chain (where it is in contact with the body). anyone knows how much it costs to get the chains replaced in the boutique?


----------



## shinymagpie

chantallee said:


> my vintage chanel backpack chain straps actually turns dull in gold and they actually "algae-ed" at the back of the chain (where it is in contact with the body). anyone knows how much it costs to get the chains replaced in the boutique?



I don't quite understand the term algae-ed. Do you mean
 the leather went soft and and slimy or
 do you meant the chains went a bit green? 

If it is the first, probably a Chanel store is the answer. 
If it is the second, you can clean it with a gold polishing cloth if they are bright shiny vintage chains. If they are brushed gold style, then I am not sure. 
I use a Town Talk Polish Co Ltd "Gold Polishing Cloth" It cost me around $5 in a department store in Japan.  It works really nicely on my gold chains.

If the metal has corroded, then you are talking about replacing chains.


----------



## nazq

I got a used flap bag from the 90s and the gold hardware (turnlock and chain) had some parts that turned silver.. It's not that bad in real life but it looks awful in pictures  I'm not sure what the previous owner did to it, no one seems to have this problem


----------



## shinymagpie

nazq said:


> I got a used flap bag from the 90s and the gold hardware (turnlock and chain) had some parts that turned silver.. It's not that bad in real life but it looks awful in pictures  I'm not sure what the previous owner did to it, no one seems to have this problem




Hi there. Rest assured, you are not alone... I have this affliction too! Your bag is not weird or strange or unique. It happens a lot.  
The Chanel Booklets that originally came with bags also said that this can happen over time through use. The previous owner of your bag apparently just loved the bag and used it a lot. As the chain slides through the holes or against itself and it wears down the metal. Skin acidity also wears it down when handling the turnlock. The most likely point of wear is the very tip of the turnlock. It's that simple. 

The only gold which doesn't wear out eventually is solid gold and I am certain the standard Chanel Bag is not solid gold. 

Here's a link which has photos of 4 of my waist bags. All of them have different levels of wear on the hardware due to how much they were used. By the way. These ones don't have plating quite as thick as the usual flaps, so the CCs don't have the full hallmark. In this case, it doesn't affect authenticity because these particular bags were only rarely hallmarked on the CCs. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/pictures-of-your-vintage-chanel-pieces-118287-8.html#post11247833

Chanel can replate at a cost. How much does it bug you is the question. If you know that it is normal, perhaps it won't worry you. If it does, either replate or flog your bag and trade up!


----------



## alissahall

I have a few Chanels from 20 years ago, and the gold chains have faded just a bit in the most exposed areas, but never tarnished. They still look really great!

ETA: But the turnlock on the Chanel in my avatar right now has worn down and discolored from repetitive use, as mentioned by shinymagpie above. So I have seen that, but it doesn't bother me and isn't noticable unless you're really examining the bag.


----------



## enivi

Hi Ladies,

I am thinking of getting a Patent Jumbo with GH if I can find one in London or Paris for my Honeymoon in Dec.

Can anyone tell me if the colour of Gold hardware chain and the double C fade/tarnish over time? Especially in contact with perfume?

Thank you


----------



## alij78

has anyone had their silver hardware chip at all???


----------



## robertsn6534

hi ladies not sure if this has been asked already but if the leather on the chain strap has started to turn a darkish colour (its a red chain I'm referring to), is there someplace I can take the bag to get it redyed or repaired?? tia!


----------



## sarai79

I got a vintage Chanel bag which i absolutely love (and authenticated by the purse forum so as not to make a huge mistake in buying a fake) anyway bec the bag is vintage is it possible for the zipper track to tarnish? and how would i go about cleaning it?? please help this is my first chanel and i want it to be in best condition possible without sending it to be recondtioned for 4 months, well at least not til im ready to part with it. I am in love with the Chanel vintage bags so is this a normal thing??


----------



## amyamoure

Yes, as the bags age something the zipper can turn bronze. I don't know how to fix it, but Chanel can do it for you. If you're not ready to part with it maybe look in online for something to help cure discoloration because of oxidation. (no poetry intended!)


----------



## sarai79

thank you so much  i wasnt sure if that was normal


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi

It is absolutely normal for any metal to tarnish. Chanel is no exception as mentioned by amyamoure. Chanel do mention this in their older care booklets. The only metal that won't eventually change is that kept in very even climates with perfect storage conditions (eg in a glass case somewhere). Other than that, it will react to air, skin, humidity, you name it.

I use a gold polishing cloth on my gold metal hardware on my vintage Chanels.  If you are polishing the CCs, slide a bit of paper under the CC to protect the leather from the polishing cloth. 

You can use any kind of metal cloth on the zipper, but try not to get fluffy bits into the teeth if you know what I mean.

There is nothing wrong with your bag at all. It's just metal!


----------



## sarai79

thank you again for the info..i will def get a cloth asap!!


----------



## taxiang2002

I'd like to know if silver hardware will have the similar problem eventually?


----------



## djrr

Hmm... i've never thought about this question before... now it's kinda making me think twice before getting it in ghw... although i love ghw more than shw. I just got a vintage chanel in ghw recently, and the hw seems perfect w/o tarnish or chipping. perhaps the previous owner didn't use it much at all.


----------



## taxiang2002

djrr said:


> Hmm... i've never thought about this question before... now it's kinda making me think twice before getting it in ghw... although i love ghw more than shw. I just got a vintage chanel in ghw recently, and the hw seems perfect w/o tarnish or chipping. perhaps the previous owner didn't use it much at all.



maybe the vintage bag has better quality. All of my purchase are recent, I like gold one too, I just got a jumbo GHW and like to give up jumbo SHW, now I have to think it twice.


----------



## glistenpearls

I only have 2 bags in gold hardware, one of them is almost a year old, the other one about 6 m.o. I kinda expect them to tarnish in few more years since they are not a real gold, but they are just bags and I can get them to be polished later.


----------



## shinymagpie

The tarnish really is not a problem. Any metal will tarnish over time - just look in a trophy cabinet! You just get a cloth and polish it off. Perhaps the reason some items don't tarnish so much is due to handling and or climate. I've seen really old bags (25 years plus) with no tarnish, but perhaps the previous owner polished it before they sold it to me.


----------



## Ana JB

My grandma, my mother used to have chanel bags and no complains at all about the chains. My grandma lives in front of the beach... Just protect and sometimes use a flannel.


----------



## petot

I just purchased a vintage maxi bag, and dissapointed to see that there is a part on the CC lock gold hw that is tarnished 

Has anyone else have this condition?

I wonder (hope!!) if this can be treated?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## mskatren

Yea, I've always wondered if the Chanel chains tarnishes over time. I have the LV speedy and the lock is already getting darker and dull and I've only had it for 1 yr. 

But it's a relief to hear from ppl who have had Chanels over a couple years and the _*chains*_ are still in great, like new, condition.


----------



## DizzyFairy

just wondering how much is it to get those cc locks and gold chains replaced (when they peel and flaked off)??? 

are they really 22k gold????????????????????????

thanks!!


----------



## benn

hmm, just wondering... can we use t&co polishing cloth to polish the SH?

for GH, is there such thing like a polishing cloth?


----------



## salishan puppy

I have had a black caviar jumbo since 2002.  The silver hardware is as shiny as it was the day I purchased the bag.  There is no need to do anything to it.  Maybe a soft cloth to remove fingerprints, but that's it!


----------



## mommyrina

hi,need some help on vintage handbag pls, do vintage chanel handbags circa 80s has rectangle metal plate inside the bag written chanel made in paris ?? and the magnetic closure has no chanel engraved on it?? just number, is this possible on an authentic vintage handbag??thanks in advance


----------



## mommyrina

sorry correction. the metal plate inside has the word  chanel made in france but the outside metal where the chain goes has the word chanel paris on it, thank you


----------



## shinymagpie

mommyrina said:


> hi,need some help on vintage handbag pls, do vintage chanel handbags circa 80s has rectangle metal plate inside the bag written chanel made in paris ?? and the magnetic closure has no chanel engraved on it?? just number, is this possible on an authentic vintage handbag??thanks in advance





mommyrina said:


> sorry correction. the metal plate inside has the word  chanel made in france but the outside metal where the chain goes has the word chanel paris on it, thank you



mommyrina you need to take these questions to the authenticate-this-Chanel thread. Please read the rules on page 1 and the photos requirements on page 2. Good luck.


----------



## Frivole88

hi everyone. i just bought my GST in ghw last may. but to my dismay, the zipper starts to tarnish in just over 2 months! i have only used it once and i've taken good care of it. this never happens with my other flaps or maybe because the GST zipper is exposed? but i never got it wet nor let any liquid get into it. does anyone have the same experience? i'm disappointed with it's quality. will Chanel let me exchange it for another bag? TIA


----------



## lavende

Hello hellloo )

For my niece's 10th birthday I'm making her, her verry own faux chanel lol. 
Does anyone know where Chanel purchases their chain from?
 or where I could possibly get similar  quailty chain, Just as wide.  (to put the leather through)

I've tried soo manny chain's that just arn't wide enough to stick the leather through.. Any help would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks for your time.


----------



## shells

i'm bumping this old thread because I am curious to know what people with newer (5 years or younger) bags are saying   I know that the gold plating changed around '09, are the newer gold chains holding up as well?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tarnish (which should be fixed easily by polishing) and damage are different. Tarnish can happen to any metal - it is permanent wearing away and discoloration which should be a worry, and I definitely do worry about it with most bags including Chanel.


----------



## tutushopper

shells said:


> i'm bumping this old thread because I am curious to know what people with newer (5 years or younger) bags are saying   I know that the gold plating changed around '09, are the newer gold chains holding up as well?



Most of mine are silver, other than my GST (which is relatively new) and my vintage (1 series which has fabulous gold hardware that is immaculate), and my 2.55 that I recently bought.  I have no issues with any of the bags with shw, but will be watching what others say about ghw.  I have ghw on a vintage Lady Dior and it's in great condition, too.  Same with some other brands; guess I've been lucky so far.


----------



## emjetz

I would like to know too because I'm deciding the GHW or SHW for medium flap....just worry of the ghw might eventually tarnish....!!! If so i might stick back to SHW!


----------



## felicityy

Hi! I have a Chanel Flap in SHW since Feb 2010 and the silver chain doesn't tarnish! I am pretty surprised about this myself. However, having said so, i seldom use the bag as it is too small for me, so I use only perhaps 10times a year? when not in use, i store in the dustbag and box... but year after year i take it out, surprised that it is still looking all good and new!


----------



## crazyboutcoach

BUMP!

I need your help! I am saving for a new classic black caviar GST gold still works for day, dresses up the GST's casual silouhette a bit & plus it's classic Chanel! Silver is more casual & rocker-chic however it's also timeless & can go day or night dressy or casual because it's STILL Chanel! I was leaning towards gold however, I looked at some pre-loved ones on ebay & other sites for research & was horrified by the silver spots on the gold chain where the gold rubbed off, faded or tarnished! The nearest Chanel boutique is a 400 mile round trip for me (as is LV) & as expensive as they are I shoud not have replace hardware for losing it's luster so can anyone tell me how your hardware (be it gold or silver) is holding up on your GST & how often you use the bag, plus how long you've had it? TIA


----------



## tutushopper

I've got mostly shw but a few now in ghw, including a 1 series mini that has ghw and that bag's hardware looks like it did the day it was made.  No chipping, fading, anything.  My shw bags also show only small scratches, but no fading, chipping, etc.   I use mostly flaps, and have only used my GST once (sorry, can't give you info on that one, as I prefer my Dior Soft to my GST).  I use my bags daily, and have had some since early 2001?  2002?  Something like that.  My vintage mini is from the 80's.


----------



## YEANETT

I have never ever experienced any fading in the GHW or SHW (neither matte) in any of my bags. I started buying Chanel probably since 2005-06 buying and selling (I regret that I know&#128542 and never had any problems with either color hardware.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Thank you so much for your replis ladies, that is very comforting as I wanted gold for the GST but was thiking silver would last loner. Here is a borrowed pic of a preloved GST with gold hdw. This bag was used alot & is from 2006 I believe.

I want gold but was severely turned off by this....


----------



## citylight88

My Jumbo gold hardware is 11 years old and the only wear is on the CC lock not the chain.


----------



## luxuryilove

I had a terrible experience with my gst gold hardware. It chipped at the ringlets almost immediately. So chanel sent it for a repair and they swapped out all 4 ringlets for new ones. After just a couple of uses it shipped again !!  This is just normal usage and the chain hitting the sides of the ringlets is just how it is. Soooo they gave me an exchange .. And I upgraded to a 277 reissue !!


----------



## crazyboutcoach

luxuryilove said:


> I had a terrible experience with my gst gold hardware. It chipped at the ringlets almost immediately. So chanel sent it for a repair and they swapped out all 4 ringlets for new ones. After just a couple of uses it shipped again !! This is just normal usage and the chain hitting the sides of the ringlets is just how it is. Soooo they gave me an exchange .. And I upgraded to a 277 reissue !!


 
I'm terribly sorry that happened to you not once but TWICE! Sheesh, I totally get that the chain rubbing or hitting against the ringlets would cause some kind of wear but after only a couple uses....I'm sorry, but as much these purses cost we need much better quality than chipping after a couple uses. For issues like that, they may as well manufacture in China & have a major price DECREASE for once. 

Good call on the reissue! 's it!


----------



## lovechannell

crazyboutcoach said:


> Thank you so much for your replis ladies, that is very comforting as I wanted gold for the GST but was thiking silver would last loner. Here is a borrowed pic of a preloved GST with gold hdw. This bag was used alot & is from 2006 I believe.
> 
> I want gold but was severely turned off by this....


Wow!  thanks for the picture. I'm contemplating on getting the beige GST with GHW, now I'm having second thoughts.  I currently have the black with shw and I love it.  How much does it cost to replate the gold hardware?


----------



## missdominique

Has anybody had any problems with the silver hardware fading or tarnishing? I heard the chain wasn't sterling silver so I'm not sure if I can use silver polishing cloths on them? Thank you!


----------



## cc1234

doesnt tarnish =D


----------



## doggylover

I am planning on getting a bag with matte gold hardware. Any experiences on how this hardware is over time (any scratches or chipping)?


----------



## amyamoure

muppy said:


> Tried searching for a similar thread but can't seem to find one specific to this question...
> 
> For those of you who have owned chanel bags over a long period of time, how does the hardware stand up? I'm particularly concerned about those bags with chain handles, like the classic flap, since one would touch the chains quite a lot and inevitably, the moisture from the hands would affect the chains.... Does the hardware tarnish, peel or anything like that even after years? Is there a difference between the gold and silver hardware?
> 
> Thanks so much


the hardware stands up well... I think the silver will last longer than the gold because the gold can tarnish.


----------



## Dany_37

The Gold hardware on my GST has began to tarnish and I wanted to cry.  I have tried Brasso to no avail.  Not sure what I can do at this point.


----------



## Chanbal

Dany_37 said:


> The Gold hardware on my GST has began to tarnish and I wanted to cry.  I have tried Brasso to no avail.  Not sure what I can do at this point.


I am sorry about that. How old is your GST? I would take it to Chanel and see if they could replace the tarnished hardware.


----------



## Dany_37

Chanbal said:


> I am sorry about that. How old is your GST? I would take it to Chanel and see if they could replace the tarnished hardware.


 

It's pretty old.  I would say about 2007.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

What color does the silver hardware looks like when it chips on the classic flap?


----------



## brandi21

I have a vintage backpack and the chains are not as golden as the turn locks.  Thought that was weird, but the bag has been authenticated.  The chains look almost like a greenish-gold, and not as shiny.  Wonder if there is something I can do to keep them from going bad?


----------



## edsltan

I read from someone in the forum that chanel stopped plating the gold hardware i think in 2005? So earlier 2005 are the best version of the ghw. After that yeah, probably more susceptible to tarnishing. I have my vintage chanel 25 years old so i can see the difference.


----------



## celinewah

Hi ladies, can I check if Chanel does re-coating for their hardware? I have a 17C Chanel boy and the brushed gold hw on the chain has sort of faded.


----------



## ashin121

celinewah said:


> Hi ladies, can I check if Chanel does re-coating for their hardware? I have a 17C Chanel boy and the brushed gold hw on the chain has sort of faded.


If it's within the year, you can take it back and they will replace it for free.   That happened to my gst where the gold plating was chipping so I took it back and they replaced it for free. I had my receipt and took it back to the same NM where I purchased it from.


----------



## celinewah

ashin121 said:


> If it's within the year, you can take it back and they will replace it for free.   That happened to my gst where the gold plating was chipping so I took it back and they replaced it for free. I had my receipt and took it back to the same NM where I purchased it from.


Date of purchase is in Nov 2016. But too fast to fade since I used it pretty rarely... What shall I do?


----------



## ashin121

celinewah said:


> Date of purchase is in Nov 2016. But too fast to fade since I used it pretty rarely... What shall I do?


Still take it back and show them . See what they say. Actually .... For my gst, I looked at the receipt for when it got fixed and I took it in 2+ years after I bought it. All of the hardware still had the stickers on it and I told them I barely used it (which was true) . I had a good relationship with my SA so she had it done for free.  See what they say. It shouldn't be fading after 2 years. I've had most of my bags for 5 years now and besides the chipping of my gst hardware, all the metal is still good.


----------



## celinewah

ashin121 said:


> Still take it back and show them . See what they say. Actually .... For my gst, I looked at the receipt for when it got fixed and I took it in 2+ years after I bought it. All of the hardware still had the stickers on it and I told them I barely used it (which was true) . I had a good relationship with my SA so she had it done for free.  See what they say. It shouldn't be fading after 2 years. I've had most of my bags for 5 years now and besides the chipping of my gst hardware, all the metal is still good.


Thanks for ur advice! Will head down to ask then


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

My classic flap from the mid 90’s is still like new! On the other hand my 10yr old reissue needs a re-coating. The older ones we’re 24kt gold plated. Newer ones aren’t. My reissue goes out tmrw for the replating process.


----------



## Peta.R

I have a Chanel boy bag purchases end of 2018 it’s aged gold but the chain seems to be wearing off 
Is this normal for antique gold?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Peta.R said:


> I have a Chanel boy bag purchases end of 2018 it’s aged gold but the chain seems to be wearing off
> Is this normal for antique gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376775


Yes, normal [emoji6]


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Peta.R said:


> I have a Chanel boy bag purchases end of 2018 it’s aged gold but the chain seems to be wearing off
> Is this normal for antique gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376775


Mine looks similar too and I just bought it this year...


----------



## Bee-licious

My black classic flap is 10 years old and no tarnishing on my gold chain either


----------



## doni

The golden hardware in my Gabrielle Clutch is fading fast. I have only had it for a few months and it is obviously an occasional piece so not too thrilled about that. If I take it to the store they will plate it again? How long before it tarnishes again?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Bee-licious said:


> My black classic flap is 10 years old and no tarnishing on my gold chain either


Love ghw on CFs! It's only on the aged gold hardware of my boys, not my CFs that look like this. The recent boys I looked at in store also look "tarnished" - silver areas throughout. So I thought it was normal for aged ghw on the boy bag. Hope more chime in!


----------



## josiren

I had a reissue some years.. the chains got tarnished over the years and when I held it on hand, it left a metallic smell on the palm. Yikes... I'm glad I sold it.


----------



## buonobi

josiren said:


> I had a reissue some years.. the chains got tarnished over the years and when I held it on hand, it left a metallic smell on the palm. Yikes... I'm glad I sold it.


Is it GHW or RHW?
I'm so worried about my reissue too...


----------



## josiren

buonobi said:


> Is it GHW or RHW?
> I'm so worried about my reissue too...


Mine is definitely not GHW.
It could be either RHW or SHW. It's been too long.....


----------



## bagidiotic

Yes it does of late
That why I treasure my vintages so much
Impeccable qualities


----------



## VintageCC

My Chanel CF from 2012's ghw chain has fade into a silver color, however the turn lock is still golden and shiny. 

The bag still looking good though. So i see the faded gold chain as "antique gold style" like some of the former reissue bags some of you have mentioned. 

As i bought preloved, I don't think Chanel will help with the fading color. I mind more on the turn lock as its the main focal point (not the chain). if the turn lock fade, it won't look good. So I have already ordered hardware stickers for the turn lock to protect it from fading.

My CF with shw is from 1997-1999. The shw is surprisingly very bright and shiny with no tarnished at all! I also bought it preloved.

Although shw is durable in looks while ghw is not as durable as the gold plating will eventually wear off with frequent use. However gold is really beautiful against black background! It has this royal, expensive look to it. I am just been smitten with the beauty of ghw therefore do not mind the fading gold chain.


----------



## Country bird

shinymagpie said:


> Here's the link to documenting cc markings over time. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/documenting-cc-markings-through-time-96562-5.html
> 
> I haven't noticed a W marking on any of my vintage bag CCs. There is one hallmark which has 3 lines on it. Perhaps this is interpreted as a W.
> _
> Chanel mention in their little black care book " _The metal parts of your handbag are gilded with an alloy containing 24 carat gold, which is sometimes sensitive to sea air and the acidity of the skin and may eventually wear off. Clasps, chains and other metal parts can be re-gilded. Ask your Chanel Boutique for an estimate_". I think that pretty much sums it up that it is possible and Chanel acknowledge it. This information comes from my carebook with the black cover and gold edge.
> 
> Newer bags, I don't know. I'd leave that for more recent greater minds!


Hi I’m trying to find the guide for Chanel cc hallmark markings over time can you help please ?


----------

